# Aquaclear 110 (500) making alot of noise



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I just cleaned my shitty aquaclear and now its making this annoying sound. I did have sand subtrate but Its been bare for a month now. Any body have any suggestions one how to take the sound off. Its coming from the impellor


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe there is sand in your vag.. I mean impeller.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Maybe there is sand in your vag.. I mean impeller.


lol....possible

May have air in the line. that will do it. Otherwise, you may need new parts.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> > Maybe there is sand in your vag.. I mean impeller.
> 
> 
> lol....possible
> ...


but its new


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

make sure that you got all the sand out of your vag jim. cleanit real good and take the impellar off and clean down iside where it goes. if that dont work return it if it is new


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 31, 2006)

Is the filter itself leveled using the leveling knob on the bottom?

It the media fully saturated with water?

Is your down tube fully seated in the filter box?

I've had mine do this and I have to turn the flow adjutment back and forth.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

make sure that you got all the sand out of your vag jim. cleanit real good and take the impellar off and clean down iside where it goes. if that dont work return it if it is new


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

make sure the impeller is not broken.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

just like it state above jim, i never have any problem with my AC110 infact it very quiet compate to Emperor400.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ok it stop making noise. thanks guys. gals


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> make sure that you got all the sand out of your vag jim. cleanit real good and take the impellar off and clean down iside where it goes. if that dont work return it if it is new


i agree.. maybe try a duche?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Back on topic..... Make sure to remove the pump from the filter case, remove the imellar from the motor (It just pulls straight out). Clean any debri (sand) from the impellar well. I like to use a cotton swab and a good rinse to clean them out. Reassemble and restart, if you still have noise theres a good chanse that the sand has damaged the impellar or that there is still stuff in the motor. New impellars are fairly cheap and easy to find.










http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...aquaclear110500


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Maybe there is sand in your vag.. I mean impeller.


ROLF LMAO!!! Jim just got buried lol. I am very firmiliar with aquaclears and literally own more than 6 of them. I would take out the impeller shaft and get a pipe cleaner, "go in manually." sand sometimes can get stuck between algae and the impeller housing wall. another possiblity is that the impeller is off balance. This is more than likely the real cause, if so that sucks. It can be a magnetic problem or a problem with the plasitc. THe AQ200 on my Convict tank has the same problem, it cuts down the effecieny slightly, but not a whole lot, more of an annoyance than anything else.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thanks alot guys!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

mine did the same thing, thats why i have an ocean clear now........lmao


----------

